# Making a bulb guard. help please.



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

Has anyone ever made your own bulb guard? 
I need one for the weekend so am off to B&Q tomorow to buy some wire mesh to build one from, i'm refusing to buy one already made because it costs a ridiculous £20! lol.

I know how to make one because there is a guide on another forum BUT i have no idea how to attach it to the vivarium :S. Any ideas?


----------



## gl90 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm just assuming it's a big viv? you could create a hook on top with some wire then hang it from the ceiling of the viv? I've seen alot where people atach there's to the sides somehow, or couldent you rest it on top?

like to see some pics when it's done


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

gl90 said:


> I'm just assuming it's a big viv? you could create a hook on top with some wire then hang it from the ceiling of the viv? I've seen alot where people atach there's to the sides somehow, or couldent you rest it on top?
> 
> like to see some pics when it's done


Ahh good idea's there. Thanks, i might try the hook on the top idea. I'll ask my boyfriend what would be easiest to do. Thanks :2thumb:

Aha yh, keep a look out, i'm building some nice viv's tomorow (already built one viv) I'll post pics of the bulb holder and the viv's we are making :2thumb:

Keep the idea's coming please people.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

my bulb guards dont cost that much with 1st class recorded delivery even. :lol2:


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Get Dave ^^ to make you a proper one


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

reptiles-ink said:


> my bulb guards dont cost that much with 1st class recorded delivery even. :lol2:





Mik3F said:


> Get Dave ^^ to make you a proper one


Problem is, i need it by tomorow LOL. So gonna have to make one from scratch tomorow lol.No time to buy it from online :lol2:


----------



## MancoonianIguana (Mar 29, 2010)

Presuming it's a wooden vivarium you could do what I did and fix the guards to any of the sides with a heavy duty staple gun. My guards are made of zinc wire mesh and clear duct tape and all work fine. :lol2: Functionality over appearance.


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

How do you change the bulb then?


----------



## MancoonianIguana (Mar 29, 2010)

Well the largest one, for my basking lamp, is positioned under a hole in the top of the vivarium, so i can take out the bulb holder whenever i need and for a guard i use for a smaller bulb, the cage goes around just the bulb, not the fitting and has one side that's attached with just duct tape, which can be removed if need be.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Duct tape inside a viv is a big no no.


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the help :2thumb:.
I've hopefully sorted it now, going to screw it to the viv ceiling and un screw it whenever i need to change the bulb. Will post some pics later possibly :2thumb:


----------



## MancoonianIguana (Mar 29, 2010)

reptiles-ink said:


> Duct tape inside a viv is a big no no.


 How so? Any alternatives?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

MancoonianIguana said:


> How so? Any alternatives?


 Theres a few posts on here showing the horrors of what can happen when a snake comes into contact with tape.
The alternative is to find a way of fastening without using tape.


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

reptiles-ink said:


> Theres a few posts on here showing the horrors of what can happen when a snake comes into contact with tape.
> The alternative is to find a way of fastening without using tape.


Almost finished the bulb gaurd guys and girls! Fastening that wire mesh is painfully longggggggggggggg :lol2:. Haven't managed to attach it yet so little ripley is going to have to wait a few more days untile he can go into his big home hehe.


----------

